# Accessories Store/s in NYC - Anyone?



## SeaHunt (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking for a DX Case - any reco's in nyc - appreciated!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

whats a reco?


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Your best bet for anything kindle related would be online. As far as I know their are no retail stores that sell accessories for kindle. If you can give us specific things you are looking for we can send you to the right place.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> whats a reco?


recommendation


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

oh sorry. I read that three times and could not figure it out.. thanks!!!! Hey Pidg.. do you have a DX?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> oh sorry. I read that three times and could not figure it out.. thanks!!!! Hey Pidg.. do you have a DX?


Nope..... I spent all of my DX money on a MacBook Pro....


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I wasn't aware of any retail stores that had Kindle gear. Maybe eventually we will see stuff for the kindle in bookstores etc. 

Also maybe Oberon has a retailer in NYC somewhere and they might have some Kindle covers along with other oberon products.


----------

